# Who will get the next new Army Book?



## Spacedcadet (Jan 12, 2010)

Was just wondering what the rumours are for the next army to get a new codex? Also, what army is strong and what is week in 8th? Just starting Fantasy so know very little of the back history.


----------



## Lord Zephyer (Nov 14, 2010)

Is WoC in 8th edition already? ( just wondering.)


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

yes they are, and I think that Black templars will be coming out soon (i hope)
EDIT: also its rumored a new Necrons dex will be released in january


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

You mean Army Book rather then codex, and most rumours say its Tomb Kings due for the next update.


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

a lot of people reckon the tomb kings need some work to them, so i would imagine its the tomb kings


----------



## Spacedcadet (Jan 12, 2010)

So presumably they are week at the moment. Who else?


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

i don't know about weak, but apparently they're awkward to play unless you really understand the rules so not good for beginners like myself


----------



## Lord Zephyer (Nov 14, 2010)

Tomb kings have awesome looking models!  and alot cooler then VC!
( I was going to get Tk but hobby store person said to wait til they get better and play another army in the mean time.  )


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

I hope it's TK, I'm currently building an army of them and think that the army book could do with a update. The fluff section is brilliant though.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I know this wont happen because 7th came out last year, but I hope its lizards.


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

aside from better initiative and ranged capabilities, what else do the lizards really need?


----------



## Spacedcadet (Jan 12, 2010)

When were HE and Skaven last updated? Recently or does IoB release mean they will be updated soon?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Tomb king would be my bet, plus GW hobby team have been doing some very impressive gaming boards themed around TK that i think were used at games day? and likely to be used for an army book too.its flimsy but it would make sense considering the effort that went into making the boards.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Spacedcadet said:


> When were HE and Skaven last updated? Recently or does IoB release mean they will be updated soon?


both very recently, skaven may have even been the last army book they updated if my memory serves.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Raizer Sabre said:


> aside from better initiative and ranged capabilities, what else do the lizards really need?


new rules also may mean new dinos tho!


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

well the oldest books (means from last update) 

1. Tomb Kings (l am hoping for)
2. Ogre Kingdoms
3. Bretonnia
4. (WE / BM?)

in any case in will be a while before Skaven or HE get an update.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Raizer Sabre said:


> aside from better initiative and ranged capabilities, what else do the lizards really need?


Updated Temple Guard. but yeah, they don't need an update as much as tomb kins, ogre kingdoms, brettonians, etc. And they were only redone in 2008.


----------



## Wasabi (Aug 24, 2010)

Rumors are that it's TK, O&G and OK. I'm not sure when TK and OK are coming out, but apparently the new O&G book is out in March. I hope they're right...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I recon TK, OnG and OK, in that order and all in 2011... heard a few rumours flying around and that sounds pretty likely, although OnG and TK may swap (conflicting accounts as far as I've heard).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm going to go out on a Limb and say High Elves. It's the most imbalanced of the army books currently - access to all the Powerful Lores, along with the strongest Spellcaster in the game, and several new high quality models - just in time for the remake and rerelease of the Ellyrian Reavers, Silver Helms, Archers, Spearmen, Sea Guard, Griffon, Swordmasters, Shadow Warriors and Battallion, and re-promotion of the Dragon, Mage, Commander, PG/White Lions and Dragon Princes.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm holding out for a Bretonian Book. It's a 6th ed Army book and a lot of doesn't work perfectly with 8th so it's a bit weird. Hopefully with all the old special Characters ressurected and a lord who doesn't cost just shy of 750 points. 

Aramoro


----------



## Tatsumaki (Oct 22, 2009)

Taking a total guess here but I think it's Orcs and Goblins. At least that's according to my local store manager. Something to do with the Warhammer team having a particular soft spot for Orcs. 

If not Orcs, my guess would be Wood Elves. In recent rules, they have suddenly become (depending how you play them) either ridiculously weak or ridiculously broken.

According to my local rumor roundup, the TK collection is getting a completely new set of models. They're pretty much just going to melt down their entire collection and re-form every single model. As much as I can't wait for new Tomb Scorpions, this takes lots and lots of time (as we saw with the new Dark Eldar codex).

So there's my bets. OnG first, then either hippy elves or maybe Ogres. Don't hold your breath for them 'Kings ):


----------



## IadUmboros (Aug 9, 2010)

The new Orc and Goblin book is definately coming in March, GW have officially conirmed. Not sure when the rest will be updated. As an OnG player, that suits me fine!

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=14300090a

Edit: I'm curious as to what the new models will be, most of the range is plastic already. Savage Orcs, Arrer Boyz, war machines and gobbo characters are my best guess.


----------

